# Illegal work in Egypt



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

How bad it is to work in Cairo on a tourist visa?
I am thinking about providing treatments (holistic medicine) out of my home but am not sure if this would cause more trouble than good. 

What are your thoughts/ experiences / ideas?

:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Nila

How bad is it to work on a tourist visa? Well you are breaking the law,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nila said:


> How bad it is to work in Cairo on a tourist visa?
> I am thinking about providing treatments (holistic medicine) out of my home but am not sure if this would cause more trouble than good.
> 
> What are your thoughts/ experiences / ideas?
> ...




Do your really want people coming in and out of your home on a daily basis,
Residents of Egypt are used to going to the doctors/dentist/ hospital till late at night.
Cairo scan I believe closes at 11.30pm,,, Would you be willing to provide a service this late?
What would you do if a man came alone?

Maiden


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do your really want people coming in and out of your home on a daily basis,
> Residents of Egypt are used to going to the doctors/dentist/ hospital till late at night.
> Cairo scan I believe closes at 11.30pm,,, Would you be willing to provide a service this late?
> What would you do if a man came alone?
> ...


11:30 pm hmm - that's when I turn in my sleep for the second time 
Thanks, Maiden. I am just trying to pick the forum's brains. Can you imagine how it feels when you have something unique to offer and no venue to do it?

I am, however, working on my status here as my son is an Egyptian. As his mother and the only support I wonder if I could get a work permit. Anyone knows?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nila I think your idea is a good one but doing it from home would be fraught with problems.
Why not find a centre where you may be able to rent a room and provided the service from there and there would always be someone there to provide a safety net. Working from home is not such a good idea as I am sure you know how they love to gossip and surmise here.. I would imagine it wouldn't take long for someone to report you for having men in your apartment.
Go and knock on doors and take your qualifications with you.
Maiden


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nila I think your idea is a good one but doing it from home would be fraught with problems.
> Why not find a centre where you may be able to rent a room and provided the service from there and there would always be someone there to provide a safety net. Working from home is not such a good idea as I am sure you know how they love to gossip and surmise here.. I would imagine it wouldn't take long for someone to report you for having men in your apartment.
> Go and knock on doors and take your qualifications with you.
> Maiden


Thank you. Some good points to ponder on. Coming from Canada - in my clinic men were just patients to me. But in Egypt it is a different story! I am still working on the ins and outs of the Egyptian society 
Nila


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

Working from home for a woman is just asking for trouble. Search on facebook there are a number of holistic medicine groups in Cairo, get to know them and see what you can work out.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

thebends said:


> Working from home for a woman is just asking for trouble. Search on facebook there are a number of holistic medicine groups in Cairo, get to know them and see what you can work out.


Oh, you are brilliant! Thanks. I actually just started my own group 
I will take the "wait and see" approach, get the know the holistic scene in Cairo, sort out my papers and then.... see what happens.

Thanks again! You made my day (or maybe more).:clap2:

Fellow Canadian, I am from North Vancouver. Is it too nosy to ask where was your home?


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

Nila said:


> Oh, you are brilliant! Thanks. I actually just started my own group
> I will take the "wait and see" approach, get the know the holistic scene in Cairo, sort out my papers and then.... see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again! You made my day (or maybe more).:clap2:
> ...


Hey there, glad I could help. I'm Egyptian-Canadian, lived in Ottawa for a bit. I actually have a few friends who are in the 'homeopath scene', I don't know if that overlaps with 'holistic scene' or not  I will message you my contacts and would be more than happy to put you in touch with them.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

thebends said:


> Hey there, glad I could help. I'm Egyptian-Canadian, lived in Ottawa for a bit. I actually have a few friends who are in the 'homeopath scene', I don't know if that overlaps with 'holistic scene' or not  I will message you my contacts and would be more than happy to put you in touch with them.
> 
> cheers.


Sure it overlaps. It is Egypt after all  I am in the Chinese and naturopathic medicine. Any contacts would be great. Thanks.
Nila


----------

